# Guess What!!



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Guess what?? I am going to get a horse!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :horse: :horse: :horse: I am getting her on November 2nd. So excited! She is a 5 year old Standardbred. Her name is Artic now but I do plan to change it. So give me some name suggestions!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

She is very pretty- i had one that looked just like her named "shadow"- what about Shasta??


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Restless Soul
Shantih means peace
Jinah 
Rocky Top 
Sweetheart
Robin (she looks like a Robin to me)
Whisper


She is gorgeous! Is She trained? I advise you to have her proffessionally trained . . . trust me, even my bruises will tell you it is not worth it to try to train a young mare by yourself! she has a very nice head and neck, if she's tall you might consider show jumping her. 
Right now I am trying to talk my dad into buying a pure bred, Arabian colt (might geld him) who's a grey, will be atleast 16.2 hands when full grown, and I plan on show jumping with him. Congrats!!!! 
I have an entire tablet of horse names . . . if you want, I can email/send you the entire tablet if you send it back when your done . . .


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is beautiful! 

Roxy 
Delilah
Kandi
Bella
Sisley

I had a Tennessee Walker gelding who was almost 17 hands tall, he was my baby and I had him since he was a year old, but we had to sell him last year because the price of hay was just too high :tears:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beauty Hailee...Congratulations!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I was actually thinking about Roxy, and I have a few other names in my head. 
She has been trail ridden for 2 years and she was a harness racer for a really short time at the age of 3. I am getting her from a rescue group. I really don't want a show horse or a show jumper or anything, just a trail horse. She is like 15 hh.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> I had a Tennessee Walker gelding who was almost 17 hands tall, he was my baby and I had him since he was a year old, but we had to sell him last year because the price of hay was just too high :tears:


Awww, that's sad.  I think I saw a video or something of him before. But it may have been someone elses. I heard that the Tennessee Walkers are really nice horses.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i had one that looked just like her named "shadow"


 We had one that looked like her ......... she was gorgeous to................her name was "shadow"........LOL  
Our horse was a registered thoroughbred with all kinds of winning bloodlines...........she was really quick.........my husband use to race me ...... :horse: ....I had a quarter horse and of course .....he blow us away every time.................

we sold our horses along time ago............they are good hay burners,,,, as my husband calls them,.....LOL....but we did love and enjoy them..............  At times I wish I still had them ....then other times I think..............at least I don't have to clean the stall.........clean there hoofs..........groom them..........vacinate........ worm them.........get them trimmed........feed them...........ride them..........well that part I didn't mind...........and all the other good stuff ........then it doesn't hurt as much........We do have friends that have horses and I can ride when ever I would like............LOL  horses are a joy~! Have fun with your new and beautiful .......horse..........


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats! :stars: I know you're gonna love her! It's so rewarding to rescue a horse, they always show you how grateful they are.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on getting the horse! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's gorgeous! Congrats! Getting new horses is always so exciting! Happy Trails!! :horse:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

She is very pretty!!  Congrats and have fun riding!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Shes beautiful!

Names that come to mind are; Gypsy, Crystal, Black Velvet, Etched in black, Roma, or Rhiannon. Personally Rhiannon has always been one of my favorite names, the Welsh goddess.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY VERY PRETTY!!!!! :stars: :leap: :stars: :leap:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I get her next weekend. Thanks for all of the name suggestions. I will look back at them later and see which ones I like for her.


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

Congratulations. Will she need any additional training or is she pretty trail savy already?We trail ride alot and there is nothing more relaxing.She is a beautiful color. Have fun!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Have you got her yet? I bet you're probably preoccupied with her huh? :wink:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, I got her. She is so sweet!! She was scared of the goats at first and she didn't like her stall. But now she is OK. We will see how she is on the weekend when I try to ride her. If she is bad with that then we will have to get rid of her. But she should be fine. I will post more pics on this thread when I get the chance.  Thanks for checking in with me!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hallee,

Give her a chance to get use to all the new stuff in her life. Do not get discouraged if she is not doing what you want right off the bad. She has to learn that she can trust you.

She is really a beautiful horse. Congratulations.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you probably know this already but a horse who trusts you will be more willing to listen to you. Just work with her on the ground first. Hanging out with her and working in barn/shelter or pen with her around will greatly aid you both in your relationship. Feed her treats and groom her. The more she hears your voice and touch the more confidence she will have in you and there will be minimal issues when you get up on her :greengrin:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

No, she is doing really good now. Today she was being so affecionate she was licking me! She loves treats. She is real friendly and is not mean at all.  I hope she works out because she is really a wonerful horse.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Aw. She sounds so sweet. I wouldn't judge her by the first ride, especially if she seems nervous around new things. I bet she will be fine though. :thumbup: Can't wait to see some more pictures!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

horse are very sensitive creatures, thats what makes them so wonderful. She just needed time to settle in.

Do you know how to ride already? if so that will make everything that much easier since you will have the confidence.

Horses can tell when you are nervous or confident. Some horses are great around people who are nervous while others get all jittery because they dont know how to handle your nervousness.

Friends of ours have this HUGE horse -- I have no idea how many hands he is but he is big. Well he can tell when there is a new rider on him and he walks so gingerly. And when you put a baby up on him (like a rider holding a small child) he walks like he is walking on egg shells. Horses are so smart.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep Stacey that is so true! :horse:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

She is STUNNING! Congrats!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for all of your comments. Actually, we had to send her back to the adoption agency. She was not going to work out for us. But we got our money back on her. She didn't like pressure on her back and she was spooky. So that didn't work out. But I am going to get one in the spring. 
I also decided that I am going to get rid of all of my goats. I have just decided that I would rather have a horse than goats. They sort of ruined it for the horse too because they were really scaring the horse. But I will probably still stop in here and say hi every once in awhile. I like you guys too much just to leave you even though you I won't have goats anymore. And the goats are going to a wonderful place where I actually got Spicy and Shadow from. The lady is really wonderful and she will always send me pictures whenever I ask and we email every day. So they are all going to the best place ever.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear that.. I'm sure with time a horse and your goats would get used to eachother and become best buds though.

I don't know what I'd do without my goats, but I hope it works out for you, and that you reconsider selling them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I also decided that I am going to get rid of all of my goats. I have just decided that I would rather have a horse than goats. They sort of ruined it for the horse too because they were really scaring the horse.


 If that horse or any horse is that spooky of goats ....They will spook at anything or any noise......the more the horse is around things.... the calmer it will become ...getting use to sounds and movement .....But even the calmest of horses can surprise you ...and spook to a fast movement from the corner of there eye and jump quickly to there side ...if you aren't prepared .......you will get dumped off.... that is why you should think about a bomb proof horse .....  
people actually buy "companion goats" all the time.... for there horses.. they need companionship.....  a good horse should get along well ...if you pick the right one....  
the particular horse you gave back......your are very right ...  ..was not right for you....I wish I was there ....I could of worked with her and tamed her ...to not be spooky....I use to have horses and did train them ...I even hand breed a stallion "full control" ...told him when to get up on the mare and when to get down....I also ...rode that stallion behind mares in season ...full control...I trained him that there is a time and a place...I was top in pecking order...of course he tested me but I had to put him back in his place....But that is a stallion..testing ...testing 1 ..2.. 3 ...........first thing with any horse is pecking order...lounging is a great way to do that.....I don't know if you know how to do that though......that builds respect and trust.. then that horse will trust you and do almost anything asked ...that is with any new horse....it is good therapy for the horse to be around noises people ....activity..quick movements. ...please don't blame it on your goats..... anything would of spooked that horse she needed worked with ......It will take Alot of time... grooming ...petting..talking ..riding ....makes ..bonding.....If you are getting a horse in the spring.....try to get a bomb proof type of horse....it will do well with goats....Are you planning on breeding a mare in the future? If not ......I would recommend getting a gelding they are usually the calmest ...mares come in season and they can be very nasty....just a suggestion.....I know from experience..... :hug: :horse:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

If you would be closer my cousin is giving away her 7 yo Quarter Horse gelding . . .wonderful kids horse! I would check on dreamhorse.com for a quite, bombproof gelding . . . :hug: sorry you have to give her back . . .


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I got rid of my goats on Saturday. They went to a good place, and they already like it there. Rosie went to a different place to a girl who is going to show her. So it turned out good.  
I am going to get an older horse. 5 is a little young. I wasn't totally blaming it on the goats but the horse didn't like them and the goats have just lately been very annoying with their screaming and they just haven't been the best. It's not completly because of the horse being spookey that I have decided to get rid of them. I just decided that I would prefer to get two horses later on instead of having goats. Goats were a good starter for me. And Arctic was not right for me, she was too spooky and we want a horse we can ride and we don't have to give any further training. So next time we will get a better one I am sure. My parents know a lot about horses so they will pick out a good one.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Sonrise Farm said:


> If you would be closer my cousin is giving away her 7 yo Quarter Horse gelding . . .wonderful kids horse! I would check on dreamhorse.com for a quite, bombproof gelding . . . :hug: sorry you have to give her back . . .


yeah unfortunately finding a bomb proof horse around here that isn't too expensive is hard.  i wish I lived closer to you too!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Its not so hard up here, its just that all of them are so old they're about to fall over. Or they'll only last about another year.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah of course they are bomb proof when they are old, they are too old to put up a fuss.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well there are some that are younger that aren't near death..so I've heard, but I guess thats too hard to ask for. Lol..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I hate to say it - but look at the feed lots. I know around here there are some BEAUTIFUL trained horses that are sold to the "canner". If he sees some that are just unbelievable - he will try to sell them off before they go to slaughter or rescue groups will come in, saddle them and work them a bit and take the best to rescue to get them a home.

Just a thought.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You could take a look at the local auctions (if you have any) There are some NICE horses that go through and sell for CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP!! I know at our auction, well broke kid horses are going for $300 tops usually.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

KW and Kelebek are right, one auction I went to had a nice kid broke mare, only 6 years old, only went for $100, and then some fillies went through for $10 each, of course we didn't have a trailer with then. lol.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

We are going to wait until the spring to get one, but I will check out some of those places mentioned.

here is a pic of the two goats at their new home. Spicy actually remembered it because she came from there:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Hailee's Herd said:


> Yeah of course they are bomb proof when they are old, they are too old to put up a fuss.


Well, actually my friend has a quarter horse mare that is only 7 and she is so bomb proof that you can put a baby on her! I mean she doesn't spook, run, bite, anything! She bought Red at a sale for $600 about 2-3 years ago. I've even ridden that horse bareback without a problem. (and just so you know I'm not a very experienced rider) I wish I could help you find one like her.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

The sales around our place are actually picking up. . . My cousins sold all their horses this summer . . .I think like 3-4 in all, and I sold my 26 yo QH gelding as well. And I've had alot of people calling about my mare Jinah. . . . so the sales around here aren't 'dead' it's just that people are being underhand and trying to pay as little as they can which makes me sick. I bought my half-arabian mare for $200 because she hadn't been handled since weanling; but she is actually a papered National Show Horse who should have sold for $5000. . .
I don't trust the auctions around our place for the main reason most of the people who sell the horses there drug em.. . .our neighbor bought a bomb proof gelding from an auction. . . a few hours later he had a bucking bronco in his pasture. . . but it depends I suppose.


----------

